# cheap lodging in Breck



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Vrbo.com always have a shit ton


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Silverthorne


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

fireside inn


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ba's couch w/ russian hookers my fav spot in breck.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

I just booked a room north of town 2 miles for 90 a night Wayside inn or something it was called. There use to be the mountain lodge but I think they closed it. I'll report back in two weeks when I get home. 
It is on the near the bus route, so that's nice


----------



## mmj12345 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm guessing you already hit this one, but if not, I found a nice condo for really cheap last month when I was out there.

Colorado Vacation Rentals, Homes and Lodging

Edit: strong first post lol


----------

